# Randall “Hog Tide” Guthrie Benefit Fishing Tournament



## fishinH2O (Dec 29, 2005)

*Randall "Hog Tide" Guthrie Benefit Fishing Tournament* 
Randall "Hog Tide" Guthrie a life long resident of this area, Wildlife artist, Avid angler, Rod Crafter whom has donated much of his art, fishing rods and time to help others is now the one in need. Randall "Hogg Tide" Guthrie has mounting medical bill that are not covered by his insurance in his fight against cancer. A benefit Fishing Tournament, BBQ and Auction is being held to raise money to help with these mounting costs. 

Please visit this URL for the information pertaining to this tournament.

http://www.fishcoastaltexas.net/forums/benefit/benefit.htm

Thanks,

Terry "Chongo" New

Tournament Director


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I'll be there .......


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I Too will be There !!


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Biggie and I will be there.. We went to school with the Guthries, all three brothers. Count us in!


----------



## fishinH2O (Dec 29, 2005)

Be sure to print the waver & sign up form & send in your entry form & money. There will be someone at Stahlman Park to take last minute entrys the mornig of the tourney.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

fishinH2O said:


> Be sure to print the waver & sign up form & send in your entry form & money. There will be someone at Stahlman Park to take last minute entrys the mornig of the tourney.


Thanks for the reminder....already have the info printed!


----------



## fishinH2O (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey yall the link to the Tournament has changed. Here is the new one

http://www.fishcoastaltexas.com/forums/benefit/benefit_tournament.htm


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

This tourney is still a GO!! Please let me know if you need any additional information on this tourney!! Randall was a great guy and a great fisherman!! 

There will be food and fun for all !! Hope to see you all!!
Tina


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

mrsbigred said:


> This tourney is still a GO!! Please let me know if you need any additional information on this tourney!! Randall was a great guy and a great fisherman!!
> 
> There will be food and fun for all !! Hope to see you all!!
> Tina


Could you repost this on TTMB so that it gets more visibility!!!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

It was on TTMB and someone must have moved it.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

I copied you on the other thread. Thank you


----------



## fishinH2O (Dec 29, 2005)

Here is the link once again for the Tournament. It has changed from the original link. We have had some great donations for prizes as well as auction items.

Randall was aware that we were doing this tournament & has given me some of his artwork as well as a rod to auction or award. He was thrilled we were doing this for him. Yes for sure this is going to be a very large time! See you all there!

http://www.fishcoastaltexas.com/forums/benefit/benefit_tournament.htm


----------



## fishinH2O (Dec 29, 2005)

March 18, 2006 is coming up yall... Get those entrys in.

This promises to be a very large time! See you all there!

http://www.fishcoastaltexas.com/for..._tournament.htm


----------



## fishinH2O (Dec 29, 2005)

bumpin as a reminder.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

This tourney is coming up in less than 2 weeks, anyone interested please go to the link or just give me a shout!!


There will be a BBQ, Auction with lots of cool stuff and lots of fun to be had by all!!! 

Thanks for all your prayers and participation in this tournament for such an avid angler!!

Mrschasintail


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Saturday is the big day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Me and my crew are in!!


----------



## fishinH2O (Dec 29, 2005)

Under some tough condition and high winds, the fisherman showed there ability to catch fish. There were alot of nice fish that showed at the weigh-in. 

Kid Division (13 and under)
1st Place: Wesley Tullos, Gafftop 4.47 lbs.
2nd Place: Zack Guthrie, Sheepshead 1.95 lbs

Blackjack Redfish (Closest to 21” with out going over)
1st Place: Tim Carroll, 21”
2nd Place: Bryan Treadway, 20 ¾” 
3rd Place: Kaylin Winther, 20 5/8”

Heaviest Stinger ( Up to 1 redfish and 5 trout)
1st Place: Jack Stone, 14.35 lbs.
2nd Place: Bryan York, 8.29 lbs.
3rd Place: Navor Hernadez, 5.35 lbs.

Heaviest Flounder
1st Place: Scott Magill, 2.79 lbs.
2nd Place: Mark Conant, 2.10 lbs.
3rd Place: Larry Busha, 1.87 lbs.

Heaviest Trout
1st Place: Sergio Cantu, 3.45 lbs.
2nd Place: Todd Tullos, 2.97 lbs
3rd Place: Capt. Gregg Francis, 2.21 lbs.

Heaviest Redfish
1st Place: Capt. Dustin Lee, 7.51 lbs.
2nd Place: Jack Stone, 6.79 lbs.
3rd Place: Justin New, 6.59 lbs.

Here is a pic of the winners with the Guthrie Family. 

Also it looks like we cleared around 6500.00 for the benefit. 

Thank you all for your support. This will make a big difference in helping out the family with their hospital bills.


----------

